# Dead Laptop



## jbergsing (Oct 6, 2007)

My laptop is completely dead. No power, nothing. It was working fine yesterday. It's about three years old. Any ideas?


----------



## Casey (Oct 6, 2007)

Sometimes the power cords on old laptops get fragile and the wire breaks. You may want to check to be sure that when it's plugged in it's really getting power.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 6, 2007)

Unplug it. Disconnect the battery and leave it with no power completely for 2 minutes or so. Then put the battery in and try and reboot.

Sometimes this kind of "cold boot" solves the problem.


----------



## jbergsing (Oct 6, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Unplug it. Disconnect the battery and leave it with no power completely for 2 minutes or so. Then put the battery in and try and reboot.
> 
> Sometimes this kind of "cold boot" solves the problem.


You're a steely-eyed missile man! (OK, you know what I mean...) It worked! I have no idea why it worked, but it worked! Thanks!


----------

